# Humber bridge anti jump fence - yay or nay?



## mozzy (Dec 2, 2009)

The latest argument oop 'ere is that they want to spend loads of money putting railings up across the bridge to stop people jumping off and killing themselves. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/humber/8390205.stm

I personally think this is a complete waste of money cause if someone really wants to kill themselves, putting railings up on the bridge is not going to stop them from climbing up and jumping, or failing that, trying another method to end ones life.

I think these railings will ruin the view for everyone else who enjoys walking across the bridge and a complete waste of money.

What do you lot think?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 2, 2009)

They're trying for the same on the Itchen bridge here I think.

Depends on the specifics doesn't it. I mean if every time someone does it, it e.g. wastes the resource of a rescue team scouring the mud for a day, then yes people are still going to kill themselves some other way, but you can reduce the impact on other people. A bit too cold, that, but it'll be a factor.


----------



## mozzy (Dec 2, 2009)

mauvais said:


> They're trying for the same on the Itchen bridge here I think.
> 
> Depends on the specifics doesn't it. I mean if every time someone does it, it e.g. wastes the resource of a rescue team scouring the mud for a day, then yes people are still going to kill themselves some other way, but you can reduce the impact on other people. A bit too cold, that, but it'll be a factor.



Fair doos, but from looking at the railings, they don't look "jump proof" anyhow - i am sure people could climb them and then jump. I think the money would be better off pumped into local mental health services to prevent suicide this way, rather than throw it off the bridge!


----------



## tombowler (Dec 2, 2009)

Make it a toll bridge for pedestrians over fiver a go should put a stop to it


----------



## Tokyo (Dec 3, 2009)

tombowler said:


> Make it a toll bridge for pedestrians over fiver a go should put a stop to it



Is that a joke?  I walked across it the other week because I needed to get to Barton, and that was the cheapest way.  A fiver a crossing and it would've been cheaper to get the bus.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2009)

should have been a public poll


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2009)

anyway it should be made as easy as possible for people in the north-east to top themselves off the humber bridge - or indeed other bridges in the region. perhaps some of the money provided by the government could go to employing a number of suicide officers to patrol the bridges and give people a leg-up to help the less mobile suicides to plummet to their deaths.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Dec 3, 2009)

health and safety gone mad


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 3, 2009)

Tokyo said:


> Is that a joke?  I walked across it the other week because I needed to get to Barton, and that was the cheapest way.  A fiver a crossing and it would've been cheaper to get the bus.



But it would have put you off going to Barton, where only decay and abandonment await.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 3, 2009)

Sadly if people are truly suicidal, they will usually find a way. 

I know of someone who hanged themselves from a bridge using just their dog's lead.
I know of another who gassed themselves with a running car in a closed garage. 
Someone else hung himself from a tree. 
etc


----------



## Ralph Masters (Dec 3, 2009)

If people want to jump off let them, it's a lot safer than jumping off high rise buildings


----------



## likesfish (Dec 3, 2009)

weltweit said:


> Sadly if people are truly suicidal, they will usually find a way.
> 
> I know of someone who hanged themselves from a bridge using just their dog's lead.
> I know of another who gassed themselves with a running car in a closed garage.
> ...



so vast number of people you meet subsquently kill themselves
 fancyh meeting tony bliar?


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 3, 2009)

It's a waste of time.  If someone really wants to do away with him/herself, they will, if not by jumping from the bridge then in some other way - such as on the railway line that runs along the north bank of the Humber, which tbh is probably a worse outcome for all concerned...


----------



## 1927 (Dec 3, 2009)

tombowler said:


> Make it a toll bridge for pedestrians over fiver a go should put a stop to it





Tokyo said:


> Is that a joke?  I walked across it the other week because I needed to get to Barton, and that was the cheapest way.  A fiver a crossing and it would've been cheaper to get the bus.



Easily solved.

Charge a fiver, but people get a receipt and can claim the money back when they have got to the other side. That way its free to cross, but costs a fiver if you want to jump!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2009)

in fact, it should be made compulsory for pedestrians crossing the bridge to leap off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2009)

Ralph Masters said:


> If people want to jump off let them, it's a lot safer than jumping off high rise buildings


----------



## Ralph Masters (Dec 3, 2009)

people will always find something to jump off, better it be a cliff or bridge than a block of flats, a church tower or an airliner. We don't want innocents getting hurt. This fence business is going to result in someone getting crushed by a jumper, or worse.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2009)

tombowler said:


> Make it a toll bridge for pedestrians over fiver a go should put a stop to it



Yeah, because the suicidal are notoriously careful with their money


----------



## Ralph Masters (Dec 3, 2009)

charge £1000 and anyone who pays is highly suspect of being a potential suicide


----------



## tombowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Tokyo said:


> Is that a joke?  I walked across it the other week because I needed to get to Barton, and that was the cheapest way.  A fiver a crossing and it would've been cheaper to get the bus.




its not entirley serious, if somone is that down depressed and wants to top themselves they will one way or another, if this route is blocked they would choose another. Ether way some poor soul has to sort the mess out.

perhaps and I know this is a truly crazy idea the money should be spent on support services and improving the condiditons locally to reduce the number of people getting that depressed they jump


----------



## mozzy (Dec 3, 2009)

tombowler said:


> perhaps and I know this is a truly crazy idea the money should be spent on support services and improving the condiditons locally to reduce the number of people getting that depressed they jump



^^ Why is your idea above a truly crazy one?! This is what has really, really, fucked me off about the dosh they have wasted on these stupid rails, when local mental health charities, nhs services's, etc. are scraping the barrel for funding, and they are the services who have to help peple when they are this low! Sodding railings!


----------

